# My mask and I



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I feel a walk is needed today.
the world seems to be collapsing from all the wingnuttery going on.
I will be wearing a mask. No gun and certainly no bob filled with stale nibblets and assorted items related to survival in a post apocalyptic world. Who even wants to dwell on such crazy notions?

I hope to meet many others out enjoying the gift of life.
I hope to hear the sounds of nature and see how my neighbors are doing.
I hope to hear children laughing as that's the promise that there is a future.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Until laughing children become a doxable offense.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SLADE said:


> I feel a walk is needed today.
> the world seems to be collapsing from all the wingnuttery going on.
> I will be wearing a mask. No gun and certainly no bob filled with stale nibblets and assorted items related to survival in an post apocalyptic world. Who even wants to dwell on such crazy notions?
> 
> ...


Thank you. I watched my grandchildren splashing and laughing yesterday, it makes the ugly a bit easier to bear.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No walking today for me today. I'll be too far out building another livestock shelter to walk back and forth. It will be an ATV.
Bring your backpack and leave your phone srslade. I've got plenty of fresh air and nature for you and work to keep you busy as well.
You won't miss the madness you left behind and you can shake off the musty smell.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's just too hot for a walk. It was 113 here yesterday. Monday I woke up to 93 degrees. I mean, if it's not going to drop out of the 90s overnight then the house can't recover. Needless to say, I have to run the AC day & night. Death Valley recorded 128 on Sunday, which was the highest temperature on the planet that day, and is only a 2 hour drive from Las Vegas,

I treat the heat the way northerners treat winter cold. I stay inside, go to air conditioned stores, and get there in an air conditioned car. I don't take chances in 100+ weather.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I am not sure I understand the need for a mask in such a situation, in the humidity here it would make the walk more laborious and not so fun. Maybe you are walking in a very crowded city area mileage may vary.

have a good day.

rained a bit here in the early morning, I should go clean in the machine shed and accomplish something.

Paul


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

rambler said:


> I am not sure I understand the need for a mask in such a situation, in the humidity here it would make the walk more laborious and not so fun. Maybe you are walking in a very crowded city area mileage may vary.
> 
> have a good day.
> 
> ...


I think he lives under a bridge in NYC


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

We walk every morning so the dogs don't murder us. Get up early and go before the sun turns into a hot laser beam of death (I hear you Nevada, we have been over 100 the last few days, but nothing near Las Vegas hot).

We don't wear masks. If we encounter other people on the walk we generally pull off to the side and let them pass because of the dogs, anyway. I can't breathe in a mask at a slow amble in a store, definitely can't breathe in one while hiking the mountainous area we live in, even with sidewalks, and especially when it's as hot as it's been.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I can't imagine who I might encounter 30 miles from humans that live outside my house so I will not convern myself with wearing a mask when I go outside today.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Masks are mandated here but you don’t have to wear one on a walk in the neighborhood. if someone else is on the sidewalk we cross the street.
Its beautiful here. Sunny, dry, and topping out in the low 80’s.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm kneecap to snoot with a mixed and motley crew of characters this morning. Some have hooves, pads and claws. All seem to be drooling, licking, snorting and generally being boorish.
No lectures, virtue signaling, tsk tsks. No whining, shaking or cringing. I might even hug a few and let them drool about me.
Life is better when you just live it as you see fit.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> Masks are mandated here but you don’t have to wear one on a walk in the neighborhood. if someone else is on the sidewalk we cross the street.
> Its beautiful here. Sunny, dry, and topping out in the low 80’s.


Not mandated here in Mo. However in April when 2 folks in our small town got the virus we had a town meeting and decided to wear a mask in our county. Two kids got it early on and died. When in public (town etc.) i wear one. Here on the farm i don't.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Nevada said:


> It's just too hot for a walk. It was 113 here yesterday. Monday I woke up to 93 degrees. I mean, if it's not going to drop out of the 90s overnight then the house can't recover. Needless to say, I have to run the AC day & night. Death Valley recorded 128 on Sunday, which was the highest temperature on the planet that day, and is only a 2 hour drive from Las Vegas,
> 
> I treat the heat the way northerners treat winter cold. I stay inside, go to air conditioned stores, and get there in an air conditioned car. I don't take chances in 100+ weather.


 I don't know how you can stand it. I go totally inert when it gets much over 80 degrees, 35-40 is good for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I think he lives under a bridge in NYC


Are you implying another HT member is a troll?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you implying another HT member is a troll?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Masks aren't mandated here either. Some people wear them, some don't.
We are adults and don't make fun of those who do or don't.
We do have a mask required conference room at work, it's a bit close in there.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

On the news many towns in the area are now struggling to decide if businesses should require masks to be worn by staff and customers. 
Seems easy enough, but appearantly it's a big problem for some.

I have noticed more and more people including children wearing them, popping them on before entering the store. From a quick look I'd say at least 75 percent, maybe more, wearing them today when we were out.

They are now required in some larger cities here. If everyone could just get on the same page maybe it will make a difference.


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

I will enjoy my medical exemption while I take a stroll in our rural neighborhood while I talk to Jesus and my dog before 6 Am to avoid the heat, perhaps tomorrow morning if I ever decide to quit being a sloth.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you implying another HT member is a troll?


Do trolls live in NY?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

doozie said:


> On the news many towns in the area are now struggling to decide if businesses should require masks to be worn by staff and customers.
> Seems easy enough, but appearantly it's a big problem for some.
> 
> I have noticed more and more people including children wearing them, popping them on before entering the store. From a quick look I'd say at least 75 percent, maybe more, wearing them today when we were out.
> ...


Well, they've been required here (California) since probably early April to go into any store/public place, and supposedly we're still "spiking."

I'm not sure they make a difference in reality, based on my experience. If California numbers are still climbing, and it's been mandatory mask season since at least April and it's now mid-July, wearing masks in actuality seems like some kind of gesture and not a practical safety step.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> I think he lives under a bridge in NYC


His location says hell! You might be right?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Masks are required here, in public. But I spent most of the day in my house or roaming about my yard so I didn't wear one.


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

I just saw a meme that made me laugh a bit... "Mandating masks 4 months into a pandemic is like bringing condoms to a baby shower."


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Why would you wear a mask while walking outdoors ?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Why would someone live in their basement for the last 6 months with an antennae wire poking up thru the window?
Both questions have the same four letter answer and it starts with "F".


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

..-. .. -. .


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SLADE said:


> ..-. .. -. .


😂


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

what does F ood have to do with it


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> ..-. .. -. .


.. / -.- -. . .-- / .. / -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / .-.. --- --- -.-
-... .- --.. .. -. --. .-


----------

